# [Rumor]new DS Widescreen is coming April 2009: IGN



## DarkRey (Sep 5, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Additionally, we've learned that the revised DS will not only incorporate touch functionality on both screens, but also widescreen aspect ratios. At this point, it's hard to tell whether the redesign will be simply another DS iteration or the DS 2. The new display functionality and shape could either support old titles or require all new ones exclusively. On the one hand, existing DS titles could be stretched and simply deactivate the top touch display. On the other, the new hardware presents a new control and display dynamic that would seem worthy of an entire new stock of titles.
> 
> Both solutions are equally viable, however, the likelihood of the new device being the Official DS 2 seems slim. The biggest disproving factor of the new hardware being indicative of a DS 2 is its release date. It's fairly safe to say that Nintendo would roll out the DS 2 at a large event worthy of its presence and soon enough to launch a sizable marketing campaign. To that end, the last large gaming event of this year is the Tokyo Game Show, which runs October 9th through the 12th. If Nintendo were to debut a DS 2 in October, holiday sales for the current iteration would be guaranteed to plummet.
> 
> But as is typically the case, only time will tell whether the rumored refresh will be the DS 2 or just another redesign.


source:http://uk.gear.ign.com/articles/907/907463p1.html

hope it has better graphics... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if this comes out i will probably buy it

p.s
that not the real picture


----------



## TaMs (Sep 5, 2008)

Well it's time to get rid of old ds, when all these millions of new ds rumours are flying around.


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 5, 2008)

not sure what to think of this..


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 5, 2008)

More reasons for me to get a job then.......


----------



## Cermage (Sep 5, 2008)

no buttons me thinks, completely touch screen for DS2. or glove mice xD. new ds keep buttons but better sound and bigger screen will do. both screens touch... save it for the ds2 me thinks.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

I really don't think it'll happen..
But we'll see.....

And I'm not sure if I like it or not either..


----------



## TossGirl (Sep 5, 2008)

ooo I can't wait. Hopefully it's better than the DS Lite.


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 5, 2008)

that pic is old, and the news was already posted a long time ago.


----------



## Banger (Sep 5, 2008)

Yup its old stuff. And I do not see why people are always "we need a bigger screen" The bigger it is the less portable and less likely you can store it in your pocket. Defeating the purpose of it being a handheld game system


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd go for the screen that's NDS sized, and Micro resolution....what a potential..Imagine that picture and quality..


----------



## hova1 (Sep 5, 2008)

actually this is _new_ news. it's from 4th September and the rumor that it has widescreen is new too.


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 5, 2008)

the rumor that it has widescreen was already here when the rumor was about the double touch screen thingy. I remember that it said "wider screens"


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 5, 2008)

It could be good.. Widescreen I mean.. We need more good games though.. 

Whats the game up top??


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 5, 2008)

The article doesn't even use that image at all.

I do reckon we could be in for a follow up next year, I'd doubt we'd see it announced until after May and we won't even see it released for a year.  The reason for me thinking that there will be a new handheld is mainly due to the lack of games Nintendo themselves are doing for the DS.  Here are the ones we know are coming out:

Pokemon Ranger: Shadows of Almia
Rhythm Heaven 
DS Air (listing from May confirms that its still coming out)
Make 10: A Journey of Numbers
Kirby Super Star Ultra 
Mystery Case Files: MillionHeir 
ASH
Hercules (only a listing is confirmed for Europe)
Pokemon Platinum Version
Kousoku Card Battle Card Hero

Which of them are first party titles? None of them.  We know that they are starting on NSMB2.  So either A. Nintendo don't think it needs any more games to sell the DS or B. They're keeping them for the follow up.


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 5, 2008)

Good point Hadrian.. I never thought of it like that.. I say there is a new DS coming out then.. If your equations are correct


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 5, 2008)

Just the "new DS" monthly rumor again.. really.. nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 5, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Just the "new DS" monthly rumor again.. really.. nothing to see here, move along


Don't you mean weekly?  =P  Anymore, that's how it's going...

And of course, people will be all "OMG I WAS RIGHT!  ...wait, I was right? I MEAN I WAS RIGHT YEAAAAAAAAH!!" when a new DS IS revealed.  If ever.


----------



## Hit (Sep 5, 2008)

Are they talking about a all new DS or so?
Because It seems very unlikely to make such big changes for only a redone design


----------



## Vater Unser (Sep 5, 2008)

Here is a rumor for you you can actually trust: There won't be an all-new DS in April 2009.

If Nintendo releases a new DS model in April 2009, it won't have wide-screens. It doesn't make sense and it still won't make sense no matter who says it's gonna happen, be it IGN or Jesus himself.


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 5, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> Here is a rumor for you you can actually trust: There won't be an all-new DS in April 2009.
> 
> If Nintendo releases a new DS model in April 2009, it won't have wide-screens. It doesn't make sense and it still won't make sense no matter who says it's gonna happen, be it IGN or Jesus himself.



i am so going to laugh if they do infact release the succesor to the DS and it does have wider screens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on topic: i dont think they will but im not going to say anything as recently i something that was rumor and i totally wrote off as incorrect turned out to be announced yesterday 1 week before opening day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so i say guilty of being a false rumor until proven true


----------



## da_head (Sep 5, 2008)

two touch screens? that's stupid. my ideal design would be one very large touch screen (sorta like a itouch/psp combo). best example of this is a design concept called dt. its the best concept out there imo


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 6, 2008)

They're probably starting their April Fools joke early

>__>


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 6, 2008)

I seriously doubt that any ds rumors are real right now.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 6, 2008)

I think they will make a new DS, but not like a successor. Like how some cars get a "Freshening"and get a better interior and new body panels. The next DS will either be:

1: Smaller
2:Brighter
3:Rounder.


----------



## Maktub (Sep 6, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> I think they will make a new DS, but not like a successor. Like how some cars get a "Freshening"and get a better interior and new body panels. The next DS will either be:
> 
> 1: Smaller
> 2:Brighter
> 3:Rounder.


So, like, phat and lite, just.... liter? Yeah, probably. Don't see any "sucessor" coming any time soon. No need, they've got profit, why bothering.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 6, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> I think they will make a new DS, but not like a successor. Like how some cars get a "Freshening"and get a better interior and new body panels. The next DS will either be:
> 
> 1: Smaller
> 2:Brighter
> 3:Rounder.



The size of lite is pretty good but, the smaller it gets the easier it might break.


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 6, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> I think they will make a new DS, but not like a successor. Like how some cars get a "Freshening"and get a better interior and new body panels. The next DS will either be:
> 
> 1: Smaller
> 2:Brighter
> 3:Rounder.


please not smaller. I dont have the biggest hands and even I dont have alot of space.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 6, 2008)

just shove this with all the other fake DS's models and all the so called "rumered" E3 new DS that was gonna be announced


----------



## alex (Sep 6, 2008)

Hmm...

PSP-1000(phat)
DS "Phat"
PSP-2000(Slim/"Lite")
DS "Lite"
PSP-3000"Brite"(SP?)

Oh no, a DS Brite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The DS is doing good, Nintendo just has to stop licensing shit like Petz or Imagine. I mean, take the game, go to Ubisoft, throw it in their face, and say, "THIS SUCKS!!!"

I see no reason to make a new one. I don't want to have to convince my parents(I don't earn a lot of money from working, just a bit) to buy me one.

And don't go super widescreen like the PSP. It looks l

(I thought he DS was sort of widescreen already, I mean, SNES emulators show up all funny if you don't change the options, and then they are squashed strange.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Sep 6, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> The article doesn't even use that image at all.
> 
> I do reckon we could be in for a follow up next year, I'd doubt we'd see it announced until after May and we won't even see it released for a year.  The reason for me thinking that there will be a new handheld is mainly due to the lack of games Nintendo themselves are doing for the DS.  Here are the ones we know are coming out:
> 
> ...


You totally left out Fire Emblem which is first party.

Also I agree wich some of the people here that 2 touch screens would be pretty pointless and also would like to say to those believing these rumors at all that Nintendo is known to keep things under wraps ridiculously well.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 6, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then dont buy it, problem solved


----------



## Vater Unser (Sep 6, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then...be careful?
It won't be any more fragile than a cell phone. Nintendo has never released a handheld that's easily breakable, why would they do that now?
Look at how small the GB Micro is, and sturdy, too. I seriously don't see what the problem is.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Sep 6, 2008)

Anyone notice theres a start and _pause_ button? lol


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 6, 2008)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> Anyone notice theres a start and _pause_ button? lol


lol i just noticed. I think its supposed to be select. Thats pciture is just fan made anyways right>?


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 6, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> Then...be careful?
> It won't be any more fragile than a cell phone. Nintendo has never released a handheld that's easily breakable, why would they do that now?
> Look at how small the GB Micro is, and sturdy, too. I seriously don't see what the problem is.


Yes, If nintendo makes a sturdy hinge (Like on those slim-phones) I would have no problems.


----------



## Rayder (Sep 6, 2008)

The key point is right there in the thread title......rumor.......

I don't believe squat from the Nintendo realm until Nintendo themselves says so.

Other than the piracy factor, there is no reason for Ninty to release a new system.  They get away with casual noob crap on the current underpowered systems (DS and Wii), why upgrade 'em?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 6, 2008)

Just in case, time to start looking for a job.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 6, 2008)

DS2 might not be able to support flash card


----------



## Smuff (Sep 6, 2008)

I hope it has a collapsible analogue stick instead of the ass D pad thing this time.

Oh, and it better make good coffee too


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 6, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> The key point is right there in the thread title......rumor.......
> 
> I don't believe squat from the Nintendo realm until Nintendo themselves says so.
> 
> Other than the piracy factor, there is no reason for Ninty to release a new system.  They get away with casual noob crap on the current underpowered systems (DS and Wii), why upgrade 'em?



Nintendo has reasons to release a new redesign of the DS.. besides piracy, the DS sales have been stale in Japan for some time now. I just don't see what they could improve from the DS Lite.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for a new system, I really don't see the point right now.. and Nintendo always announce a new system years before releasing it. Also, with the Wii, they proved that innovating and going for something different pays off, so I don't think they'll just enlarge the screens and add touch to the second one, Nintendo will try something new again, hard to predict what


----------



## Defiance (Sep 6, 2008)

I, personally, would like to have a DS with better graphics + a widescreen...  And if you put regular DS games in, i could just shrink the size to what the normal DS games are like.  Although, I think for the next handheld, Nintendo is going to use mini DVDs because of piracy.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 6, 2008)

Nintendo is too busy bathing in their money to make a new DS for us.


----------



## skyman747 (Sep 6, 2008)

Meh, I would hate Dual Touch Screens, and to be particular, im not that fond of a wider screen either. What I want is WPA Support if they make a new DS.


----------



## alex (Sep 6, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> I, personally, would like to have a DS with better graphics + a widescreen...  And if you put regular DS games in, i could just shrink the size to what the normal DS games are like.  Although, I think for the next handheld, Nintendo is going to use mini DVDs because of piracy.


REALLY mini-DVDs. Like UMD size or smaller.
And then you need to have some way to save files.(Nintendo does internal storage I bet, maybe a memory card, *coughPSPcough* and somehow it will be hacked.
You can't stop piracy forever.


----------



## Prime (Sep 6, 2008)

I think they should just stop and leave it at the DS Lite.

No need for more.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 6, 2008)

Alex said:
			
		

> Nin10doFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure if optical media is worth it anymore.. flash memory has gotten so cheap these days..  anyway, you can't stop piracy


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 6, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> I think they should just stop and leave it at the DS Lite.
> 
> No need for more.


At least for the DS series.  Whatever comes next, they can do fuck-all with it.


----------



## spearman792 (Sep 8, 2008)

For a few reasons posted on these forums (Lack of good first party games coming out, and a slow of sales in Japan)  I think, there will be a new Nintendo portable gaming device.  Notice how I didn't say DS.  It's bee a good long time since a new handheld has come out (2.5 years for lite and almost 4 since the original phat).  But it has to be about time for something new and not just in the sense of a new DS, it will be something not really seen in gaming before like the wii's motion controls and the DS's touch screen.  There's no real way to find out what this new handheld will be though until, like IGN said, a big convention in the Spring or later because Nintendo won't want to lose money on the DS lites they could sell during the holiday season.

Wow, long post!  haha


----------



## Jordan10la (Sep 8, 2008)

rambozotheclown said:
			
		

> I hope it has a collapsible analogue stick instead of the ass D pad thing this time.
> GTFO. It's bad a enough they made bad buttons for the lite. It'sreason I refuse to upgrade from the awesome phat. I mean it's fine until I see my cousins screen com[ared to mine.
> QUOTE(xcdjy @ Sep 6 2008, 01:47 PM) Widescreen would be nice, but there's nothing wrong with the current DS lite. I don't see it happening, at least, not for a long time.


See above

Also I see no need for a new DS or Nintendo handheld. Just maybe some more worthwhile games for the current DS.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 9, 2008)

i dont think it is worth it but maybe something new is also there not mentioned like a camera like eyetoy or better microphone etc
Screens - Dual Touch - Not so worth it


----------



## thieves like us (Sep 9, 2008)

my thoughts are that when they get around to releasing the 3rd incarnation, I would like to see the following changes (although these aren't necessarily what nintendo will do).

- widescreen displays (more real estate = high resolution). just like game boy advance > game boy color backwards compatibilty, older ds titles would display with vertical black bars on the left and right (just like widescreen televisions do when displaying 
- increase the resolution of the screens from 256x192 to 576x384. this would double the existing screen resolution (while also increasing the horizontal resolution to accommodate for the 16:9 aspect ratio change). original ds titles would display in double-size pixel mode and look no different than they do on today's hardware, however newer generation titles would have 2x the resolution.

- change the d-pad controller to something similar to the max analog solution that nintendo made available for the nes systems. this would give the ds a similiar analog solution that the psp has.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Nesmax.jpg


I can't see NCL/NOA going to a buttonless solution, because the current touchscreen technology does not allow for multiple contact points from being indentified (at least at a reasonable cost).


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 9, 2008)

I would buy a new DS if it will have a stylus with a soft tip (like cotton buds) that can be cleaned once in a while and WPA support. Those are the things that I only care about. I'm fine with the screen.


----------



## diablow2000 (Sep 9, 2008)

DS is (or more likely, was) a "third pillar". Maybe a new Gameboy will be released? With bigger screen, better graphics and longer battery life it could compete with PSP (or maybe even PSP2).
Digital distribution (downloadable games) like in WiiShop would be a cool feature for new handheld. Games would be cheaper, because there will be no need for cartridges.


----------



## the_skdster (Sep 10, 2008)

This is whats gonna happen, hopefully. 
Still regular bottom touch-screen.
Upper screen will be bigger and WIDESCREEN! whoot!


----------

